# How to port forward Airport Extreme Base Station (.g)



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

On portforward.com (I believe) It gives you tutorials to port forward all for your routers. Unfortunately, the Airport Extreme Section hasnt been updated in several years. Could anyone tell me how to port forward the Airport Extreme Base Station (802.11g)?


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

If it's similar to the newer 802.11 n units, this is how it's done:

1) Open Airport Utility in Applications - Utilities

2) Let Airport Utility discover your Airport Extreme base station

3) Choose Manual Setup at the bottom of Airport Utility

4) Choose the Advanced 'tab' and then choose Port Mapping

5) Click the '+' symbol to add a new mapping

6) If you're adding a standard service like FTP or Apple Remote Desktop, choose it from the 'Service' drop down list.

7) If you need to customize it or add a non-standard service, i.e. Peer to Peer client:

a) enter the specific external UDP and TCP ports in the 'Public' fields

b) enter the private IP address on your internal network you want the ports forwarded for

c) enter the private UDP and TCP ports in the 'Private' fields - you can usually use the same port numbers as the public ones, but may want to change them if required or for security reasons

d) choose 'Continue' and then enter a name for the mapping in the 'Description' field, i.e. 'PTP File Sharing'

e) click the 'Advertise with Bonjour' checkbox if required for your internal network devices

f) click 'Done' to save your port mapping and test away!


I hope this helps. Let me know if you need more assistance with this or further explanation with any of the steps.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Let me google that for you

;-)


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

When you try to use the let me google that for you, and most of the data is unrelevant. You Fail. In response to the person who gave me instructions, there is no port mapping section, see picture.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Chas3 said:


> When you try to use the let me google that for you, and most of the data is unrelevant. You Fail. In response to the person who gave me instructions, there is no port mapping section, see picture.


Have you upgraded the firmware of your Airport Extreme? On the first page when you open Airport Utility, it shows you the current firmware revision for your device. Mine is running v7.4.2. If you have the latest firmware for your version of the Airport Extreme, it's possible that it may not support port forwarding or it may be located elsewhere in the utility. You may also want to google the terms 'airport extreme port forwarding x.x.x' where x.x.x is your firmware version. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm sorry. I can't help myself. 
Let me google that for you.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, I followed the instructions, but have no idea how I can port forward my Speedstream 5252 modem that I have from Bell. How can I set it so my router can handle the NAT settings?


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Did you find the 'Port Mapping' section on your AEBS? I assume you had to do a firmware upgrade? Port Forwarding is the same, regardless of your broadband internet provider. It is possible your ISP blocks the ports you are trying to forward at their head-end (at the central office or possibly even at your neighborhood switch).

To see if that's the case, try attaching the machine you want the ports for directly to the modem, taking the AEBS out of the loop entirely. If your application works directly connected to the modem, then your ISP is not blocking the required ports. If so, it means you have a config problem with your port mapping on the AEBS, so try it again.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

The port mapping tab is only there if DHCP is enabled, i use the AE as a secondary router, so I disable DHCP.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

silentsim said:


> The port mapping tab is only there if DHCP is enabled, i use the AE as a secondary router, so I disable DHCP.


Then why not do the port forwarding on the primary router?


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

@hayesk. I think there are two people seeking help, but I'm not sure. The OP is Chas3. Silentsim just added the comment above yours.

@agentXXL. My attempt at humour ("Let me Google that for you") was misguided and obscured a link to the Apple support forums that may have been helpful. The gist of the link is that if you don't see the Port Mapping tab:

Open AirPort Utility, click Manual Setup
Click the Internet icon
Click the NAT tab
Port mapping option will appear

If you do not see a DHCP and NAT tab, your Connection Sharing on the TC is likely set to "Off (Bridge Mode)".

This would indicate that you have another router ahead of the TC handling the DHCP and NAT services. Any port mapping would need to be configured on that device, not the TC.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

digitddog said:


> @hayesk. I think there are two people seeking help, but I'm not sure. The OP is Chas3. Silentsim just added the comment above yours.
> 
> @agentXXL. My attempt at humour ("Let me Google that for you") was misguided and obscured a link to the Apple support forums that may have been helpful.


Thanks, but it's not me who has the port forwarding problem, it's Chas3, the OP as you also indicated to hayesk.  I am just trying to help Chas3 with some suggestions - I also assumed from his latest post, he had found the Port Mapping section but was unable to get it to work as desired:



Chas3 said:


> Well, I followed the instructions, but have no idea how I can port forward my Speedstream 5252 modem that I have from Bell. How can I set it so my router can handle the NAT settings?


It looks like Chas3 might have the same setup that silentsim has - the AEBS is his secondary router, whereas the Speedstream 5252 is his primary router. If that is the case, he needs to find out how to port forward on the 5252, which unfortunately I can't help with.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry, AgentXXL. Thanks for the clarification. I missed Chas3's third post.


----------

